# Power steering conversion



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

What's the easiest way to go about adding power steering? I haven't been able to find a kit except the one on ebay that wants $2200 

Realize I'm not mechanically inclined so if someone could point parts out would be helpful... Lol. 

Also a nice disk conversion would great too. I can do the work with a friend who knows more, but don't know crap about buying parts.... Learning


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xconcepts said:


> What's the easiest way to go about adding power steering? I haven't been able to find a kit except the one on ebay that wants $2200
> 
> Realize I'm not mechanically inclined so if someone could point parts out would be helpful... Lol.
> 
> Also a nice disk conversion would great too. I can do the work with a friend who knows more, but don't know crap about buying parts.... Learning


Here is a list of parts and prices from The Parts Place. I may have missed some of the smaller pieces of hardware.

Power steering pitman arm- ST5646Z- $85.00
High Pressure Line- ST3396G- $39.00
Return Line- ST3398G- $19.00
Pump and Reservoir- ST16117- $169.00
POWER STEERING PUMP CAP (METAL)- ST12401G-$35.00 (Option A)
POWER STEERING PUMP CAP (PLASTIC)- ST12402G-$10.00 (option B)
POWER STEERING PUMP MOUNTING PLATE- ST9857G-$25.00
LOWER ALUMINUM POWER STEERING PUMP BRACKET -EN12317F-$69.00
QUICK RATIO POWER STEERING GEAR BOX- ST2864Z- $249.00
STEERING GEAR BOX BOLT (3)- ST2875Z-$5.00 ea.
STEERING COLUMN COUPLER – POWER (Rag Joint)- ST6694C-$59.00
STEERING COLUMN COUPLER HARDWARE KIT- ST10727Z-$6.00
POWER STEERING PULLEY with A/C (EN5567G) or without A/C (EN5043G) $69.00


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

There are a few companies that offer a "kit" including the parts listed above. Be a little careful here, or you could end up with an ultra soft steering box from a slushy sedan... 

Right Stuff offers disc brake kits provided by most of the suppliers. Pretty easy upgrade, but requires installing new spindles, etc. I think mine was $550 or so, and included everything needed.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea bringing and OLD thread back from the dead. 

Has anyone done this conversion for the OHC 6 engine? I'm looking at a stripped down MB/MS no A/C OHC 6 LeMans and the disc brake conversion is pretty straight forward. However, the power steering looks to be a bear since the pulleys and brackets have to be specific to the 6. Never driven an a-body with manual steering, it's a manual 3 on the floor too ... what am I looking at with that combo as far as drive ability? 

I'm wondering if I should just do the brakes and worry about the power steering when I upgrade to a 400. I assume it would be much easier that way, especially if I find a PS 400 to drop in, then I'd only need the new gear box. 

What say you?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What I say: driving a manual steering GTO is really not punishing at all. I've had a few. If I had one currently, I'd leave it alone. Manual steering is slower ratio, so if you get the car out of shape (unlikely with the 6) it can be a handful. Manual steering is light weight and trouble free. Also, with so much less weight on the front end with the 6, it ought to steer even easier than the GTO's I've had. Me? I'd do the disc brakes and forget about the power steering conversion. _If_ I converted to a V8, I'd get one that was a PS equipped engine (most are) and buy a box from O'Reilly's ($140) and be done with it.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Good deal, thank you sir. Glad I was not too far off base with my thinking.


----------

